

Video.js - HTML5 Video Player - taytus
http://videojs.com/

======
cleverjake
Id be interested in hearing how this compares to mediaelementjs

~~~
taytus
Hope this helps: <http://html5video.org/wiki/HTML5_Player_Comparison>

~~~
cleverjake
thank you very much for that. ME.js has keyboard controls, and this doesn't
use jQuery. Considering this is less than a third of the size of mediaelement,
once it gets keyboard controls, this seems like a clear champion.

------
LukeHoersten
Much lower CPU usage than the Flash equivalent on Linux (no real surprise).
Extremely snappy performance. Great interface. Well done.

------
jonny_eh
Very nice.

Some UI things: Clicking on the video pauses/resumes fine on HTML5, but not
Flash. Pressing space doesn't pause/resume. I can't unmute in Flash by
pressing the mute button. The mute button doesn't cause the volume slider to
move in HTML5. Dragging the seek button doesn't go smoothly in Flash.

------
sakai
Looks awesome. One really minor nit (only bringing it up because it's odd /
looks like there's a +1 floating around somewhere): In the HTML5 version
(latest Safari, Mac OS X) there's a small black band to the left of the video
that is NOT in the flash version. Guessing offhand looks like it's 2-3px.

------
dm8
That's great! Will be handy for lot of devs. Out of curiosity, what is the
video that they play on their home page (fish, sharks and birds); it's
fascinating.

~~~
smarx
The link under the video that says "video clip from" points to
<http://disney.go.com/disneynature/oceans/>.

------
zio99
You convinced me when I turned on captions :-)

------
mikesmullin3
i've been using it for the past 2 months and it has random crashes i can't
explain. the error messages are not helpful. i will probably be switching to
mediaelement in a few days. i think mediaelement has a broader device support.
if you look at the issues tab on html5js you see a lot of problems with ipad
and other mobile devices.

~~~
tipiirai
Have you seen the new Flowplayer? <http://flowplayer.org>

~~~
peterhil
Wow, this seems good. I've been using VideoJS for the last couple of months
and the biggest problem with it is, that they do Classes, Events end
everything themselves. The Components system is good though, but VideoJS needs
some rewrite to use jQuery or Ender, or some libraries from microJS.com...

------
CoryG89
I get weird static and pixelation in fullscreen on Chrome -Ubuntu 12.04

------
lake_rogue
The captions on the video are epic. Don't miss a watch with the CC on.

------
jack_lockyer
Has anyone managed to use this with any lightbox plugin/code?

